# grand boating



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

ill certainly take your advice in mind but,back to the start of the thread..:gaga:..i wonder where i should be fishing...:help:


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

slowpaya said:


> well ,this is my first year boating the grand,spent the day in the rain(fryday)and no bites,upper grand at a dam,would like to hit the lower grand,have to choose trips wisely as i cant go often,and ive been doing terrible,could use suggestions as to fishing closer to the rapids,would love to hook a couple sh yet this year,should i be fishing above or below gr????help:gaga:


anyone have any input on this......anyone????:


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Go BELOW the dam. Scuba gear required.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

ill say thats a vote for under gr


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

slowpaya said:


> ill say thats a vote for under gr


ill say a halfa vote,but im not sure which way,any other votes


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

:yikes:no votes???typical of this genre,ill talk to myself...havent been out since rbob,struck by the simplicity,his ease of operation,it was the perfect 1 man outfit.right down to being close to the water(can easily dangle fingers in the water).made me rethink my rig,gotta get set-up better(gear wise),its different wading,a joy to watch bob operate,we sat out there in our lawnchairs,yelling and laughing,some guy nearby on a pontoon,no shirt on...theres no way im anywhere near optimum on the stumpjumper,forsee more probs ahead until improvements are made,duties have kept me from fishing,starting to go crazy again, :fish2:financial obligations:irked:have kept me from improving my situation(very temporary,i hope)have had to do my own housework as i havent a maid,saw goby dick on the river as i was leaving,will continue to ponder my situations,positions and vote


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

cant find good shiner minnies,only gold shiners,dont want them,guess ill keep net surfin,maybe ill find them


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

slowpaya said:


> well ,this is my first year boating the grand,spent the day in the rain(fryday)and no bites,upper grand at a dam,would like to hit the lower grand,have to choose trips wisely as i cant go often,and ive been doing terrible,could use suggestions as to fishing closer to the rapids,would love to hook a couple sh yet this year,should i be fishing above or below gr????help:gaga:


 This time of year can be tough for steelhead, weather can make them active or very inactive. Also there are millions of eggs from the salmon run at their disposal and loads of wigglers. Don't wreck the boat trying to get to a better spot. THe fishing will get better in December and January as the available food decreases.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

slowpaya said:


> :yikes:no votes???typical of this genre,ill talk to myself.)


You have been through much of this thread. Seeing you already know all the angles why bother the board for suggestions? :lol:

Some of your concepts question the state of mind....

not quite sure why some other moderators haven't stopped this thread, but it will be just for you in order to redeem yourself at a later date!

Medical marijuana ........


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Shoeman said:


> not quite sure why some other moderators haven't stopped this thread, but it will be just for you in order to redeem yourself at a later date!
> .


Morbid curiousity.


----------



## Wall I Chasr (Feb 15, 2012)

Shoeman said:


> You have been through much of this thread. Seeing you already know all the angles why bother the board for suggestions? :lol:
> 
> Some of your concepts question the state of mind....
> 
> ...


Why stop something that is on a continuous loop. This could be an encrypted thread full of useful information. Some self deprecation is all I see.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

quest32a said:


> Morbid curiousity.


 I for one have fished with Slowpaya.( different boats) n found him to be a nice guy, when he asks questions he's for real. (he can use all the help he can get) he trys hard. his boating skill's are so so. Slowpaya try this, before u put your boat back in. Go to the car wash n scrub that boat out real good maybe, just maybe u can git rit of MURPHY. go gitem bill, n keep learning


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

Robert Holmes said:


> This time of year can be tough for steelhead, weather can make them active or very inactive. Also there are millions of eggs from the salmon run at their disposal and loads of wigglers. Don't wreck the boat trying to get to a better spot. THe fishing will get better in December and January as the available food decreases.


appreciate the input,dont wreck the boat comment seems to be pretty close,just seem to be taking things close to the limit,i know people should learn from mistakes but she says my memorys going, these serious things will prob stick a bit longer, i still remember how to get there and tie the knots..i might forget chores,little things around the house..as far as the boat ,i just need to slow down a lil ......maybe.well,gotta go wash the stumpjumper.get those goby eggs and murphy off of her


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

well,positive input,i guess ill count a vote for you, above 6th str then,ty sir


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

well mr holmes,hope all the lil cowboys and cowgirls get out there and vote.if you havent yet,hop in the buggy right now and go vote


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

fishhuntsmoke said:


> What kind of boat are you in? This sounds like a hell of a show from the sidelines... :
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


its a 16 ft v front flat bottom,25hp merc,...anyway ,lost 2 sh on plugs11-7,0 wallys,like to get back out a few more times...huh,would really like to get sum wally to eat,yep,wally 2 eat


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

fished the upper grand till dark,no bites


----------

